
MariFlow – Self-Driving Mario Kart With Recurrent Neural Network [YouTube] - Ivoah
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipi40cb_RsI
======
ttd
Is it possible the NN is just memorizing each course? I don't think he
mentioned in the video what the train/test split was.

~~~
rasz
its in the middle of the video, there is no split, It can only drive tracks it
was trained on, and only after manually intervening and teaching it special
cases (recovering from getting stuck)

------
flor1s
This is from the same guy who made the MarI/O video
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6UVOQ0F44](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv6UVOQ0F44)
\- using Neuroevolution). In the video he also compares MariFlow vs MarI/O.

